# [gelöst]: Frage zu Dateisystem-Tools

## Dunkelangst.org

Ich bin in meiner Installation von Gentoo stage-3 bei dem Abschnitt 9.d Deteisystemtools angelangt:

 *Quote:*   

> Je nachdem, welche Dateisysteme Sie verwenden, müssen Sie noch die jeweiligen Utilities (für Überprüfung der Dateisystem-Integrität, Anlegen neuer Dateisysteme etc..) installieren.
> 
> Die folgende Tabelle listet alle Tools auf, die für ein bestimmtes Dateisystem benötigt werden: 
> 
> Dateisystem  	Tool  	Installationsbefehl
> ...

 Ich nutze ausschließlich ext3 Systeme die überprüft werden müssen. Was muss ich in diesem Fall machen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Gruß

Dunkelangst

P.S: Das Handbuch ist echt Klasse und sehr detailliert!

----------

## linpacman

Du musst die e2fsprogs installieren.

----------

## tuam

 *Dunkelangst.org wrote:*   

> ch nutze ausschließlich ext3 Systeme die überprüft werden müssen. Was muss ich in diesem Fall machen? 

 

Nicht viel, weil die e2fsprogs wohl zu system gehören und daher schon drauf sein müssten.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Dunkelangst.org

Danke schön!!

Gruß

Dunkelangst

----------

## nikaya

Nicht umsonst ist ext3 nicht in dem Kapitel des Handbuches gelistet.Die nötigen Tools sind im Stage3 Tarball enthalten.

Das könnte man vielleicht im Handbuch mal ergänzen.

----------

